# Dorschbacken



## HeinzJuergen (1. Oktober 2002)

Bei einer Norgetour vor drei(?) Jahren gab mir ein
Fischer folgenden Tipp (Rezept wäre zuviel gesagt), den wir immer wenn wir ein paar dickere Dorsche fangen anwenden:

Dorschkopf(Köpfe) zerteilen und die Innenteile des Kopfes,
nicht die Kiemen, sondern alles weiche, was an der Kopfinnenseite anhaftet abmontieren.

Dann nach Geschmack würzen. Kann ruhig deftig sein.
Hat eine sülzige Konsistenz.

In der Bratpfanne braten. (Ich bevorzuge Butter)

Bevor man die &quot;Backen&quot; brät, sollten alle Weicheier die Küche verlassen haben; denn sie (die Backen)sehen im Rohzustand nicht so einladend aus. 

Schmeckt aber hervorragend z.B. zu Bratkartoffeln, oder als
Vorspeise nur so mit einem Schnaps.

Ein, Zwei Leute wollten allerdings den Schnaps und aßen die
Backen halt mit

Guten Appetit

Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Bergi (1. Oktober 2002)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Gehirn,Augen und so zu nem Brei verrühren und dann in die Röhre reinschiben?
 :v 

Bergi


----------



## Seehund (1. Oktober 2002)

Hallo HeinzJuergen,

;+ 
Toll, jetzt treffen sich hier die echten Gourmets!!!

:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z

Bislang waren die von mir begehrten Dorschzungen mein ein und alles. Aber jetzt, mit dieser hier angebotenen Variante der Dorschverwertung geht es richtig rund in der Pfanne. :q 

Leider ist unser Kutter schon im Winterlager, so komm ich momentan nicht mehr an diese frische Zutaten. Werde mir aber einen Spickzettel für das nächste Jahr in die Kombüse hängen :b.

Ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich dass allen Mitreisenden begreiflich machen soll, das dieses eine ausgesprochene Norgespezialität ist. Bin mal auf die Reaktionen gespannt.

Solltet Ihr im nächsten Jahr nichts von mir im Board lesen, dann hat man mich nach dem Essen auf hoher See außen Bords geworfen #h 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## HeinzJuergen (2. Oktober 2002)

@ Bergi!

Ich hab doch von [MARK=tomato]Backen[/MARK]  gesprochen!

Aber Gehirn wäre vielleicht auch mal was feines!

Dorchbrägen à la Hitra.  :v 

Bergi Du machst Dich!

@ Seehund

Deine Passagiere werden Dich küssen!
Aber vielleicht gehst Du dann auch über Bord.  

#c 

Petri Heil
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## chippog (2. Oktober 2002)

das beste vom fisch sind und bleiben für mich die backen! wenn es ein paar ordentliche dorsche von mehreren kilos sind, lohnt sich das herausschneiden aus dem rohen kopf schon. je kleiner, deste ehr lohnt sich das mitgaren des kopfes, natürlich ohne kiemen, um diesen dann von seinen leckereien zu befreien. letztere methode ist effektiver. ein klassiker an der schwedischen westküste ist es, am garen kopf rumzunagen und rumzusaugen, natürlich auch wegen des hirnes! mein lieber scholli seid ihr pingelig. an diesen brauch habe ich mich auch als nichtalter schwede liebendgern angepasst. wenn der zu benagende kopf nicht gerade geräuchert ist, habe ich doch lieber wein statt schnaps dazu! chippog


----------

